# If you lost it all, what would you buy?



## Cdnalsi (Jun 13, 2022)

Saw this pretty interesting albeit old thread on KVR and thought I'd post the question here as well. 

So for whatever reason everything you have is gone, including your hardware, software, and all the accounts from all the VI companies.
All you have left is your experience, your imagination to rebuild your workflow or perhaps reform it, and a decent budget to acquire everything.

What would you get? 

As the old thread said: "_Would GAS or reason prevail?_"


----------



## dcoscina (Jun 13, 2022)

Dorico 4
NotePerformer

Then

Studio One 5
EW OPUS (for film scoring)
Berlin Orchestra Berklee
BBCSO (maybe replaced by Abbey Road modular if it’s as good as I hope it will be)
VSL Prime for sketching
Berlin series by OT

Synths
Cherry audio line up
Omnisphere
Zebra and Repro-5


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jun 13, 2022)

Note beforehand: I'm only including things in the list that I currently own, so I can be sure they are as good as I think (this is why e.g. Infinite Brass isn't part of the list - I assume it's awesome, but I can't be sure). I'm also disregarding my Jazz and Swing endeavours and try to focus on my traditional and more modern/hybrid orchestral projects. In that way it is not quite what I would actually buy, but I don't want the list to get even longer. For the same reason I'm limiting myself to what I consider more or less essential for the music I'm writing - there are a bunch of other things I use more or less regularly but I could probably live without them.


*Hardware:*
A good PC. I currently have a 12 core 3.8 GHz CPU, 64 GB RAM and 6 TB of SSD space. This fits my needs and I would aim for similar specs again.
IK Mutlimedia iLoud MTM (Pair)
NI Komplete Audio 6
Korg Nano Kontrol 2
Some Keyboard, idk

*DAW*
Ableton Live 

*Libraries:*
Hollywood Orchestra; Metropolis Ark 1 & 2 
Afflatus Strings
CineBrass Core & Pro; JXL Brass
Berlin Woodwinds with Expansions; Hollywoodwinds
CineHarps
CinePerc; Damage 1
Chorus; Insolidus
Noire; The Gentleman
Ethera Gold 2.5
Devastator
Legacy (Audio Imperia); Hybrid Tools Terminus; Hybrid Tools Phenex

*Synths*
Diva

*Effects*
Cinematic Rooms Professional; Seventh Heaven Professional; Blackhole; Shimmerverb
ProQ 3
Replika XT


----------



## rlundv (Jun 13, 2022)

Cubase, Divisimate, Cinematic Studio-Series, ProQ3, Altiverb.


----------



## MartinH. (Jun 13, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Saw this pretty interesting albeit old thread on KVR and thought I'd post the question here as well.
> 
> So for whatever reason everything you have is gone, including your hardware, software, and all the accounts from all the VI companies.
> All you have left is your experience, your imagination to rebuild your workflow or perhaps reform it, and a decent budget to acquire everything.
> ...



My answer might be different tomorrow, but today I'd say Motu M4 Audio Interface, Reaper, GGD OKW:Metal, NI Komplete Ultimate CE, a bunch of free sample libraries, Ibanez M80M, a bass guitar that can tune very low, a microphone, ampsims and IRs as needed, the mixing plugins that I'm used to. I'm doing so little with the orchestral libraries that I have, I just don't know whether it's worth trying again. If I really feel the need to, Komplete U CE has enough to scratch that itch I'd hope.


----------



## Technostica (Jun 13, 2022)

I wouldn't buy many sample libraries that can't be sold unless they are inexpensive.


----------



## from_theashes (Jun 13, 2022)

HW: Mac Studio (or iMac with M2, M1 Max, when available), 32GB Ram.
Arturia Keylab Essential 88

DAW: Logic Pro X

VSTs:
- East West CCX for HOOPUS and Spaces 2

Spitfire:
- Chamber Strings
- Solo Strings
- Albion Neo
- Albion Solstice
- OA Stratus

Heavyocity:
- Damage 2
- Ascend

Synth:
- Arturia Pigments 3

FX:
- some Waves-stuff

This is basically the core-stuff I use right now. So I would Start there.


----------



## Vlzmusic (Jun 13, 2022)

I'd probably stick to hybrid and next-gen stuff for the main instrumentary, and rebuy only those little gems like Frozen Strings, Pettinhouse Guitars and some others, which give so much more in return than their price tag inclines.


----------



## holywilly (Jun 13, 2022)

If I lost everything, I don’t know if I wanna do exactly like before, I’ll start a new adventure by forming a sampling company to create what I’ve learned from using all the libraries I had.


----------



## MisteR (Jun 13, 2022)

Wait. I've suddenly lost everything but have the money to buy whatever I want back? 
I think that's what we call a refund. I'll keep the cash.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 13, 2022)

i think i will go with the best libs that are available when it happends 
Cannot look into the future...

but i need a sequencer, so i guess: cubase
then some libs... perhaps the usual suspects in orchestral needs.
some synths.. also usual suspects

but then again.. perhaps i will go a completely different route, just for the heck of it: dawless only hardware.


----------



## RogiervG (Jun 13, 2022)

holywilly said:


> If I lost everything, I don’t know if I wanna do exactly like before, I’ll start a new adventure by forming a sampling company to create what I’ve learned from using all the libraries I had.


I hope you have a big bag of money too... 
recording and renting folk and locations is pricy!


----------



## holywilly (Jun 13, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> I hope you have a big bag of money too...
> recording and renting folk and locations is pricy!


I think I can manage that.


----------



## CoffeeLover (Jun 13, 2022)

Seriously I'd buy a 4 track cassette recorder and that would be it for me .


----------



## Uiroo (Jun 13, 2022)

I'd probably go full Cinematic Studio Series or full Berlins Series.
Probably the latter, although I think Cinematic Studio Series are of better quality. But just not as diverse.


----------



## chibear (Jun 13, 2022)

Lost everything. Hmmm. There are LOTS of libraries I certainly wouldn’t buy again for sure.

I’d keep Studio One as my DAW

For woodwinds, brass, and strings I’d go with Chris Hein libs and expand from there.

For percussion, Cineperc but looking for a dry library that is as good.

I’ve yet to find a choir I really like so I would probably try the Strezov Choirs

Finally, Omnisphere

Then I’d start looking for stuff to fill that out.


----------



## muk (Jun 13, 2022)

Music paper and Faber Castell 4B pencils (the best pencil ever created).

A notation program, probably Dorico (I am using an old version of Sibelius, but wouldn't buy today).
Noteperformer

A digital piano.

A composer desk that holds a digital piano and can be used standing or seated.

Geithain RL906 nearfield monitors

Cubase

Cinematic Studio Strings

Light and Sound Chamber Strings

Spitfire BBCSO

VSL Woodwinds

Garritan CFX

Project Sam True Strike 1

I'm not sure about brass. I am using Hollywood Brass, Cinematic Studio Brass, and bits and pieces from BBCSO. None of them sounds exactly as I would like.

For production music I'd add Shimmer, Shake, Strike, and Klevgrand Ting. For huge percussion Hidden Path Audio Barrage.

Synths don't use often. Just to be safe I'd take Omnisphere.

With that setup I would get by nicely.


----------



## AMBi (Jun 13, 2022)

-Significantly, and I mean *significantly* less texture libraries

-Way less solo string libraries now that I know the ones I actually like.

-Cinematic Studio Series my beloved

-Everything from Eduardo Tarilonte

-Noire and Hammers + Waves

-Probably go with BBCSO Pro this time instead of the SSO range

-Tundra and Neo for my pad-y string needs

-OTS Steel String and all other guitars from Ample Sound

-8dio for all choir needs and string arcs

-Buy into Omnisphere instead of all the Kontakt synths I have

-Buy 3 get 1 free at InSession Audio to cover most percussion and tuned percussion needs.

-Try a different DAW since Logic’s piano roll has so many…questionable design choices


----------



## Jackal_King (Jun 13, 2022)

DAW:
Studio One 5

Strings:
Spitfire Appassionata
8Dio Anthology
Cinematic Studio Strings (maybe)
Audio Imperia Areia Lite

Brass:
8Dio Century Brass
Heavyocity Forzo

Percussion:
Project Sam True Strike 1

Piano:
Heavyocity Ascend
Spitfire Intimate Grand Piano

Textures/Pads:
Spitfire Contemporary Drama Toolkit


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 13, 2022)

New Porsche Panamera. 🎶🎶 Happy Days Are Here Again !!🎶🎶


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 13, 2022)

Instead of owning 1 Spitfire library, I would own 0 Spitfire libraries.


----------



## Greyscale (Jun 13, 2022)

OK if I could start over:

I would buy me a good used upright piano, a ton of score paper and pencils. Add a few printed Scores (Mahler, Rimsky-Korsakov, Ravel), a handful of books (Pistons Harmony and Counterpoint, Adler and Caplin) and then I would sit down and learn the craft from the ground up the right way. Then when I'm kind of decent in composing I would get some real musicians that play my stuff and learn more. 

With all of that, I would still have saved a shit ton of cash 💸


----------



## tonio_ (Jun 13, 2022)

In terms of sample libraries, I'd get Tokyo Scoring Strings and JXL Brass again that's for sure.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jun 13, 2022)

A sleeping bag, oh wait... I think I'd rather go for a bullet!


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 13, 2022)

Based on the current stage of my musical journey, I would go with the list below. I retain all rights to change my mind as the landscape continues to change.  

DAW:

Studio One 5
Reaper
Strings:

Berlin Strings Bundle
Tokyo Scoring Strings
Sample Modeling Solo & Ensemble Strings
Brass:

Berlin Brass
JXL/TH Brass
Infinite Brass
Sample Modeling Brass
Woodwinds:

Berlin Woodwinds
Infinite Woodwinds

Percussion:

Berlin Percussion
Damage 1 & 2
Cerberus
Master Sessions Bundle
Piano:

Noire
Heavyocity Ascend
Other Orchestral:

Metropolis Ark 1-4
Royal Albert Hall Organ
Chorus
Band:

AmpleSound Metal Eclipse and Hellrazer
NI Session Guitarists Picked Acoustic, Picked Nylon and Electric Vintage
MODO Bass 2
MODO Drums
Hammond B-3X
Omnisphere


----------



## Michael Antrum (Jun 13, 2022)

Staffpad with the Berlin Libraries.


----------



## Jrides (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 13, 2022)

Easy. N.


----------



## StillLife (Jun 13, 2022)

Libraries / virtual instruments

Toontrack ezdrummer 3 + all ezx's and midi
Toontrack ezbass + all ezb's and midi
Pianoteq 7 complete
Native Instruments komplete 14 ultimate
Everything Sounddust
Spitfire Studio Orchestra pro
Spitfire AR2 pro
A couple of Spitfire textural libraries
Spitfire Albion Solstice
Softube models 72, 82 and 84

Daw:

Studio-one 5 (sphere membership)

Hardware:

Mac studio ultra fully specced
Rme ufx2 interface
Sennheiser 650 headphones
Maschine +
Komplete kontrol 61 mk2
Softube console 1 + all channel strips
Softube fader 1
Stand for both softubes
Hardware instruments:

Takamine acoustic guitar (made in Japan)
Yamaha Revstar electric guitar (made in Japan)
Yamaha yc 61 (for live play)

So basically I would swutch from pc to mac, buy back my most used libraries and hardware instruments and add the two libraries high on my list today: solstice and AR2.


----------



## dts_marin (Jun 13, 2022)

Paul Thomson's Ebook


----------



## gtrwll (Jun 13, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> What would you get?


A house.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 13, 2022)

*Repurchase immediately regardless of whether it's on sale or not:*

Cubase Pro
Cinematic Studio Strings, Brass, Woodwinds
Rhapsody Orchestral Percussion.
Light and Sound Chamber Strings

*Repurchase but wait for a decent sale:*

VSL Synchron Orchestra Full libraries (StringsPro, Brass, Woodwinds, Percussion 1)
VSL Synchron Pianos (Steinway Concert D -274 and Bösendorfer 280VC)
Eduardo Tarilonte: Era type libraries (Forest Kingdom, Ancient Persia, Celtic Era, Vocal Codex) plus Cantus/Mystica, and Shevannai
Best Service (Harmonic Subtones) Emotional Series Solo Strings (Violin, Viola, Cello)
Ethera (Gold 2.5 Full, Atlantis, Sahara, Elements)
VSL VI Woodwinds I and II Full
Soundiron Olympus Full, Lakeside Pipe Organ, and Temple Drums.
8Dio Insolidus, Silka, Sopranos, and Liberis Childrens Choir. (Silka and Insolidus would need less sales incentive since they are my workhorses)
Audiobro Genesis Children's Choir
Project Sam Symphobia III Lumina
Ben Osterhouse
8Dio Claire Woodwinds

*Repurchase but wait for an insane 8Dio type flash sale:*

8Dio Century Sordino Strings
8Dio Anthology
8Dio Century everything else.....see below....

*Not Repurchase:*

Spitfire Studio Woodwinds....great design...extremely poor execution...sounds as stale as 9 year old breakfast cereal.

VSL BBO Altair. Completely useless library that doesn't work properly...great design....very poor execution....absolutely shocked this one got through VSL quality control.

Nothing from Eastwest.
Composer Cloud Plus. Back in the day if I could go back, I would have just tried out Gold for a few months instead of prepaying a year of Diamond (CC Plus) and having to pay to have a HD shipped to me. That would have saved me a lot of money.

Native Instruments Komplete Ultimate....or any Komplete. (Would instead buy just the Kontakt player and call it a day)
Action Strings II upgrade.....just can't get into it, plus I wouldn't own Komplete Ultimate again either, so I'd have to buy the full version which is a definite no.

Orange Tree Guitars.....they are very good, but I just don't use them enough.
Soundiron Voices of Rapture (this one is somewhere between no repurchase and on the fence)
Audio Imperia Jaeger (Vocals only). Even at that last crazy sale....just not enough content for price...nice voice though)

*On the Fence:*

Cinematic Studio Solo Strings....the on or off vibrato quite often is annoying as all get up. Articulations where it isn't as noticeable are beautiful though.

Era II Medieval Legends.....just don't use it a lot. Celtic Era usually gets the nod instead for most stuff.
Ethera Soundscapes 2.0 - only because it's not aging well compared to the other Etheras.
Ethera Intimate is nice but seems kind of redundant with me owning so much other Ethera.

8Dio Century Series (except Sordino Strings). They are all very nice, but it takes a back seat to Cinematic Studios and VSL Synchron.....this is just to save money. I'd still be tempted to buy them. The poly legato and the arcs would probably push me to repurchase them on a very good sale. The other factor is the fact that Century Woodwinds could be a couple of years away easily.

Realivox Blue......just wish I could make her sound a bit more classical.

*Use the saved money from libraries I wouldn't repurchase for these libraries instead:*

VSL Synchron Elite Strings.....can't wait to get these.
VSL Synchron Harp....same

I own quite a few other libraries under $30 not worth mentioning here......I'd buy some....not buy some. I don't own too many purchased FX stuff other than what comes with Cubase and Komplete. I'd repurchase Valhalla though.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (Jun 13, 2022)

I‘d keep it super simple.

*Ableton Live Suite* (It would cover me for synths, samplers, midi & audio fx etc and I’d just treat YouTube as a massive sample library for sounds)

*Audio Imperia Nucleus *(on Black Friday, I’d try make it work for all my orchestral needs)

The free *LABS *and *SINE Factory *


----------



## Hendrixon (Jun 13, 2022)

Whatever I'll buy back I would _*still*_ wait for 50% off on JXL Brass!
They won't break me lol


----------



## tressie5 (Jun 13, 2022)

If I lost everything, and was as poor as a drug addict on his second day out of rehab, then it'd be freebies for me - free DAW (Cakewalk), free synths (Odin II, SurgeX, Vital, Sampleson SUB for drums, etc), and free effects (Nembrini, ToneCarver, etc). The computer itself I'd get from a donation or local charity place.


----------



## Page Lyn Turner (Jun 13, 2022)

[edit after deeper consideration..!]
For notation:
Dorico 4
Noteperformer

DAW:
Logic
Cinematic Studio Series with Hollywood perc
Ark1 Choir


----------



## Vik (Jun 13, 2022)

muk said:


> Music paper and Faber Castell 4B pencils (the best pencil ever created).


Thanks for the tip!

I would probably have gone for a solution with Logic and the fastest MBP, an acoustic piano + a Kawai or similar keyboard controller with wooden keys and a sampled piano + a string library and some woodwind samples.

The string library would ideally be modular and have to sound good enough to be able to check out how the stuff I write sounds without severe artifacts, and have an UI between something very simple (think CSS) and something with very advanced features – but without all the clutter. I haven't tried Areia, but my impression is that it's both simple and complex + sounds good. Today's problems with the simplest libraries are about their lack of articulations, and the advanced ones are aften filled with too many knobs and hard to find solutions.
Maybe something like SF Appasionata would be good, if it had vibrato control, molto vib and Tchaikovsky-Wagneresque vibrato intensity in the PP℗ range. I'd also need 6-7 dynamic layers + a Faber 4b – and take cello lessons! 


I'd also buy Dorico, probably, if they implement most of the stuff they announced (around version 1) that will come in 'due course'.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 13, 2022)

I'd be screwed because you can't buy ProTools anymore. 

That said, how much money do I have to spend?


----------



## Vik (Jun 13, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> That said, how much money do I have to spend?


'a decent budget to acquire everything', according to the OP.


----------



## WWBiscuit (Jun 13, 2022)

If I had to replace what I currently have, these would be my non-negotiables:

DAW: Logic Pro X

Virtual Instruments:

VSL Big Bang Orchestra A-Z
VSL Synchron Strings Pro
VSL Synchron Brass
Toontrack Superior Drummer 3
Toontrack EZ Bass
IK Multimedia MODO Bass 2
IK Multimedia Hammond B3
Embertone Joshua Bell Violin
NI Session Guitars (various)
NI Alicia's Keys
8DIO 1928 Steinway
OT Berlin Inspire 1 & 2
Fluffy Audio Dominus
Soniccouture Conservatoire Collection

There are a heap of other VSTs that are nice to have, and I would miss them. But the above list would be my core. I should add the FabFilter audio plugins too.


----------



## Kyle Preston (Jun 13, 2022)

First purchase would be a book that teaches how to prevent catastrophic future losses. Because ultimately, it doesn't matter how big a number is, if you multiply it by zero, the result is still zero.


----------



## dunamisstudio (Jun 13, 2022)

Cubase
Reason
VCV Rack

Amplitude
EZDrummer
Fabfilter Plugins
Soundtoys Plugins
SSL Plugins
SoundID Reference
STL Tonality Andy James

Keyspape
Omnisphere
Trillian
Zebra
ZebraHZ
Virus TI

VSL Synchron Series
Audio Imperia libraries
Heavyocity libraries
Labs

My Amp and guitars
Kemper
good 88 key controller
Launch Kontrol XL
PC

After that, I'll decide what I actually need from Spitfire, Arturia, Izotope, Native Instruments, and ProjectSAM


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 13, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Instead of owning 1 Spitfire library, I would own 0 Spitfire libraries.


Basing your opinion of Spitfire on Studio Woodwinds is like basing your opinion of the Beatles based on Ringo!

I’ll make a SA fanboy out of you yet 😜


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 13, 2022)

Vik said:


> 'a decent budget to acquire everything', according to the OP.


Yeah, still would be hard. More VSL, less EW? I don't think I've really even opened the Symphonic Orchestra. 

I have a lot of stuff I've bought on sale or in discounted bundles that I would not have bought normally and definitely wouldn't rebuy if I had to pay full price. Other than that, I don't know.


----------



## Saxer (Jun 13, 2022)

First I had to rebuy all my woodwinds... at least five instruments, probably seven. Then I had to add a windcontroller.

Keyboard, MacStudio, SSDs, Audio interface, MIDI interface, my beloved Barefoot monitors, a fader controller, Mics, Preamp, Breath Controller, Logic, Melodyne, Dorico, Noteperformer... that's the basic stuff. My workspace with desk and mouse pad attached to the chairs arm rest and a screen an arm length away.

Audiomodeling Woodwinds and Solo Strings, Samplemodeling Brass & Strings, Spitfire Percussion, Performance Samples (all strings and brass) and Musical Sampling (brass) is most important. Spitfire is often a sound reference for all the modeling stuff (even if I don't use it in a track), so I need the full Symphonic line and SCS. And BBCSO for doubling with AU Strings. SAS too. VSL SynchronStrings Pro. Afflatus. Efimov & Orangetree guitars, MusicLab RealGuitars, Scuffham Amps, all Spectrasonics, most U-He's, Phonec, Native-Ultra collection, Dune3, SuperiorDrummer3... and I still couldn't open a single project without missing something. Mainly because I use a lot of different libraries for the same instruments (which isn't really necessary but fun) and I would miss tons of resampled or created presets for Logics sampler over decades.

I could start new projects with the listed stuff but I would need at least two or three month to recreate all my needed settings and presets and templates to feel "home" and work fast.

I'm really happy I don't have to start again.


----------



## ShidoStrife (Jun 14, 2022)

Hmmmmm

First things first, Cubase and Guitar Pro. Two essential software for my workflow.
For libraries, I'd go all VSL for orchestra, Shreddage + a few OTS for guitars, and Komplete Ultimate for everything else. I'd add PA and some T-racks too.

I'll still buy full kontakt libraries from smaller developers but will only focus on unique hybrid instruments, not just synth-based libraries that I have way too many and never actually used.

EDIT: ah I forgot about hardware lol. Obviously a PC, audio interface, and a guitar or two.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 14, 2022)

I would actually go back to what I started with before I kind of went crazy buying lots during the covid lock-downs (no regrets, buying and exploring kept me sane, living on my own and not being able to leave my flat very often):

*Reaper* - $60 (or *Cakewalk* - FREE or *Studio One Artist* - 2nd hand cheap or free with Presonus Interface).
*Composer Cloud* - $10 a month (student discount) or just *EW Hollywood Orchestra Opus* ($330)
*Komplete 13 Ultimate Collector's Edition* - $600 (got a cheap second-hand Komplete 10 Ultimate licence and upgraded to Komplete 13 UCE). Ultimate would probably have been enough, but it wasn't much extra to get UCE, which gives you Cremona Quartet, Arkhis and full Symphony Series (not amazing but would supplement what I had). It can also be sold.
Then the rest, just free FX, synths, pianobook, Labs and any other free samples. That would have done me. I would have still invested in education. In the end, I got +10x that amount, too much to learn all of it and make use of it and most of it is just duplicates, especially for FX.

The only things I would consider adding would be:

8dio Century Brass and Strings (insanely cheap)
Ethra Gold 2.5
Spitfire Intimate Strings
Omnisphere
Silka or another choir (especially if I didn't go Composer Cloud)

Even if money wasn't a consideration I would still have limited myself to the above, as you just don't have the time to learn everything, plus you then get decision fatigue and also guilt that you are not using things you bought.

For Hardware, I would not have bought a base unit. It made sense, but in the end I just prefer having a portable setup, so I can work anywhere. The screen size is an issue, but you could use a portable monitor or a tablet as a second screen. I would have been very tempted with the new MacBook Pro M1 Max with 64gb. A windows PC would cost half that, but I think I would rather pay double and have the efficiency and power of the Mac.

If someone was just starting out, this would be the setup I would recommend, though if on Windows I think using Cakewalk would have been less overwhelming than Reaper was (a real black hole, with all the customization and scripts). I also think Studio One Artist has pretty much everything you need, and it can be bought cheap on the 2nd market or free via a Presonus interface.

There is a point that I would want more than that, but in truth, what I have listed with the freebies and sampling my own sounds and creating my own patches would have lasted well over the 2 years I have been into creating music.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 14, 2022)

This is almost a devilishly difficult question. In my case:


upright piano
classical guitar
semi-hollow electric guitar
basic gear for playing gigs (keyboard workstation, stage piano, various accessories)
basic recording equipment (keyboard controller, interface, monitors, headphones, microphone)
good PC system incl. peripherals
REAPER
NI Komplete (standard version)
a selection of SA libraries

Those are the bare minimum for me. One thing for sure - if I was to start out today, I probably wouldn't buy at least 50% of the commercial libraries that I have; I would rather invest this in real instruments and other gear. For software, I would try to go freeware as much as possible. Things are quite different here today than they used to be.


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jun 14, 2022)

I use 20% of my libraries 90% of the time, so... a lot less!

Kawaii MP11SE
Sequential Prophet 6
Beyer Dynamic DT770 Pro headphones
Mixer and recording device of some kind, which I wish I had but don't right now.
Some audio interface
K&M multitier tablestand

Dell XPS laptop fully decked out
27" IPS screen, fully calibrated
Microsoft Natural Ergonomic keyboard
Logitech MX Master mouse
Multiple Samsung S7 drives
Configurable desk and chair

Software:
Reaper license
Divisimate license
VSL MIRPro + complete rooms pack
Kontakt 6 Full
Eventide + ValhallaDSP plugins
Neold plugins

Orchestral libraries:
VSL VI Super Package

Rest:
Pianoteq Studio bundle
NI Scarbee A-200
Fluffy Audio Rinascimento
Soni Musicae free harpsichords
Karoryfer Orcophony

Done.


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 14, 2022)

Oops, I have forgotten to add a few Valhalla DSP plugins to my list above (Room and Shimmer).


----------



## Chris Schmidt (Jun 14, 2022)

Many of the plugins I use the most are actually free ones. Checkmate.



I'd just build basically the same PC I have now, but I'd try to get Windows 7 on it because every OS since has sucked.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jun 14, 2022)

*Samples:*
LASS Strings
Berlin Woods
Cinebrass (hi)
Spitfire Brass (lo)
CinePerc
Hans Zimmer Perc
Symphobia
Metropolis Ark 1
Various Sonokinetic Phrase Libs

*FX:*
Gullfoss
Soothe
Sonnox Oxford Inflator
Izotope Ozone
FabFilter Pro-Q3
Cinematic Rooms Pro


----------



## JokerOne (Jun 14, 2022)

If you lost it all, what would you buy?

A small farm in southern Missouri..
An old pickup truck.
a stray dog..

A new Windows 10 Pro computer with 128GB of RAM (capable)
BBCSO Pro
NI Komplete Ultra (latest)
Cubase Pro (Latest)

I think there are plenty of good suggestions above.


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 14, 2022)

Probably a Mobil Pet Grooming van. I think it costs about the same cost of all the stuff id loose, and it would make a lot more money. Like 2 month waiting list to get my dog groomed in my area!


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 14, 2022)

Smartass answer is I'd try buying nothing and not making music and see if that helps me get my own samples done faster.

And after a few months and finding out the answer is "nah", I'd probably try SampleModeling strings to see if I'd be happy switching to those, and buy:
Pianoteq
Drumdrops Motown kit
Metropolis Ark 1
Strezov Jade
and maybe the new Straight Ahead horns lib even though it's total overkill for wanting to sound like a jazz record sampled in 90s hip-hop

Everything else I think I could cover with my own libs and free stuff.


----------



## AlbertSmithers (Jun 14, 2022)

Cinematic Studio Series + East West Composer Cloud, seems like the best value overall (if I couldn't get East West Composer Cloud then probably CinePerc)


----------



## Gerbil (Jun 14, 2022)

BBCSO Pro
AROOF + everything else attached to the project
SSW
SCS
BHCT
Century Brass
Vista
Synchron Brass
Synchron Percussion
Garritan CFX
Cineharps
OT Solo Oboe and English Horn
Embertone Popelka Bassoon
Sonicouture Conservatoire

… I’m going to stop typing. There’s too much I rely on.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 14, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Basing your opinion of Spitfire on Studio Woodwinds is like basing your opinion on the Beatles based on Ringo!
> 
> I’ll make a SA fanboy out of you yet 😜


I despise all the Beatles even more than Spitfire Studio Woodwinds.


----------



## PeterN (Jun 14, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I despise all the Beatles even more than Spitfire Studio Woodwinds.


why is that


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 14, 2022)

PeterN said:


> why is that


Their music sucks for one, but John Lennon was one of the most arrogant people to walk the earth. I can't stand him.....strange considering I was only 6 when he was killed.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 14, 2022)

Mac Studio MAX or MBP Max 64 GB
TB4 SSDs
Cubase 12
EW OPUS, Spaces II, Hollywood + Symphonic Choirs
VSL Synchron + BBO Series + Pianos
ISW Shreddage (all I can get), TSS, Bravura (I love it)
Performance Samples (everything)
Musical Samples (all orchestral and drums)
Etheras (all of them)
Apocalypse Percussion
MA Ark 1,2,4 + 5
NI Noire
Cinesamples Brass, Percussion, Solo Strings, Harp
SSD 5
Ozone 9 Advanced
Seventh Heaven
Sonokinetic Espressivo
AI (everything)
8Dio Century Strings / Brass all, String Quintett, Insolidus


----------



## Maxfabian (Jun 14, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Cubase, Divisimate, Cinematic Studio-Series, ProQ3, Altiverb.


Do you like working with Divisimate? Just bought it.. I am also having the Css series but I think that Divismate would benefit of having modelled samples and not recorded. Just interesting to get to know how different peoples work flow are with Divisimate. I really like it by the way


----------



## Maxfabian (Jun 14, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Brass:


If you had to chose one brass library... which one would it be?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 14, 2022)

Maxfabian said:


> If you had to chose one brass library... which one would it be?


That's not a fair question. 

Right now I'd have to say Infinite Brass, but as I get deeper into plumbing the depths of Berlin and JXL, I may change my mind.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 14, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I can't stand him [John Lennon]


odd. He always spoke very highly of you.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 14, 2022)

Interesting how heterogeneous the answers are. Which heartens me, though I'm not sure why exactly.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Jun 14, 2022)

JohnG said:


> Interesting how heterogeneous the answers are. Which heartens me, though I'm not sure why exactly.


Funny to see so many BBCSOs when my impression was that it was kinda universally dumped on because of the few dynamic layers and 'weak' brass.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Their music sucks for one, but John Lennon was one of the most arrogant people to walk the earth. I can't stand him.....strange considering I was only 6 when he was killed.


yes it is quite strange that you form an opinion on a man you have never met and only rely on what the media drip fed at the time.


----------



## Markrs (Jun 14, 2022)

8Dio Century Brass and Strings along with EW Opus have all appeared quite a bit. Given how low cost these are at times shows that doesn’t effect the quality and value people get from them


----------



## easyrider (Jun 14, 2022)

It’s all subjective and it’s all meaningless….

One person thinks Spitfire Sucks another doesn’t….

One thinks Opus is great others choose BBC Orchestra….

😂


----------



## Trash Panda (Jun 14, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It’s all subjective and it’s all meaningless….
> 
> One person thinks Spitfire Sucks another doesn’t….
> 
> ...


Hey man, some people need confirmation bias to feel good about what sample library team they chose. Don't poopoo their needs.


----------



## AndyP (Jun 14, 2022)

I tried to work with the BBC Orchestra, but they didn't all fit in my living room.


----------



## szczaw (Jun 14, 2022)

AndyP said:


> I tried to work with the BBC Orchestra, but they didn't all fit in my living room.


Try chamber size.


----------



## robgb (Jun 14, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> So for whatever reason everything you have is gone, including your hardware, software, and all the accounts from all the VI companies.
> 
> What would you get?


A House in Hawaii.


----------



## Jrides (Jun 14, 2022)

DSmolken said:


> Smartass answer is I'd try buying nothing and not making music and see if that helps me get my own samples done faster.
> 
> And after a few months and finding out the answer is "nah", I'd probably try SampleModeling strings to see if I'd be happy switching to those, and buy:
> Pianoteq
> ...


Straight Ahead .., overkill? I bought sample modeling brass for exactly that reason lol. And if it doesn’t work out I’ll probably end up with the Straight Ahead SMH.


----------



## Hendrixon (Jun 14, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> So for whatever reason everything you have is gone, including your hardware, software, and all the accounts from all the VI companies.


Including my g/f's cat?
Would almost be worth it...


----------



## HenryBerg (Jun 14, 2022)

Starting again from scratch, with a decent budget to buy everything....

I'd buy Abbey Road Studios and would move there to live.
Then I'd paint a big H on the roof, so an helicopter could take me to London City Airport, where my Praetor 600 would be ready to take me to Mallorca on the weekends and summer holidays.

Do I win?


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 14, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I despise all the Beatles even more than Spitfire Studio Woodwinds.


I don't know. Ladybugs are kind of cute and they eat bugs on my roses. 

And the old VW Beetles are fun also.


----------



## Robert_G (Jun 14, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't know. Ladybugs are kind of cute and they eat bugs on my roses.
> 
> And the old VW Beetles are fun also.


I do own a VW, but not the Beetle.
and yes....Ladybugs are welcome in my garden.


----------



## DSmolken (Jun 14, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Straight Ahead .., overkill? I bought sample modeling brass for exactly that reason lol. And if it doesn’t work out I’ll probably end up with the Straight Ahead SMH.


Heh, overkill in the sense that I know the "old" Straight Ahead Jazz Horns released with Impact Soundworks worked well enough for the simple stuff I needed to do in the past. I don't need to make a whole convincing big band or mambo track, just some short horn phrases ending in falls.


----------



## rlundv (Jun 15, 2022)

Maxfabian said:


> Do you like working with Divisimate? Just bought it.. I am also having the Css series but I think that Divismate would benefit of having modelled samples and not recorded. Just interesting to get to know how different peoples work flow are with Divisimate. I really like it by the way


Yes, I do. As long as there is some consistency between the crossfading of the various dynamic layers, using it together with a breath-controller has been my go-to for the last 4 years. CS-series is quite consistent and I use a Kontakt-script to scale the brass down so it does not overpower the rest. I hear a lot of demos with modelled samples from various Divisimate-users, and tbh I have not been very impressed so far. But when it comes to workflow, accessibility and ease of use, I think modelled samples can be very convenient to work with. I may have to eat my words when Infinite Strings are released, though  I have made a lot of tutorials on Divisimate btw, maybe they will be of use to you.


----------



## Maxfabian (Jun 15, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Yes, I do. As long as there is some consistency between the crossfading of the various dynamic layers, using it together with a breath-controller has been my go-to for the last 4 years. CS-series is quite consistent and I use a Kontakt-script to scale the brass down so it does not overpower the rest. I hear a lot of demos with modelled samples from various Divisimate-users, and tbh I have not been very impressed so far. But when it comes to workflow, accessibility and ease of use, I think modelled samples can be very convenient to work with. I may have to eat my words when Infinite Strings are released, though  I have made a lot of tutorials on Divisimate btw, maybe they will be of use to you.


Thanks for your reply! Thats the exact same experience I have with the modelling stuff, but it actually changed yesterday when I saw this:  
So I am on the fence, It really sounds great. I have the CS series as well and they do sound great but for me as a Pianist I would love to just be able to load one patch and then ready to go. I hate changing patches between shorts and longs. I would love to check your tutorials, where can I find them? Cheers


----------



## xanderscores (Jun 15, 2022)

Audio Interface: I now have a UAD Apollo USB, but I eventually think I could live without UAD Plugins. I'm sure I'd get a less expensive audio interface.

DAW: Studio One 5.

Effect Plugins: Fabfilter ProQ, Eventide SP2016, VSS3 Reverb

Samples: 
- CSW + CSB + CSS (still best sound for money)
- Spitfire Percussion + Cinematic Studio Piano
- Harp: I haven't found a good one other than Berlin Harp, I'd probably consider VSL
- solo string freebies from Performance Samples
- Synth: Omnisphere or something more recent

if there's any budget left I'd get me Abbey Road One again (particularly for Bass Drum, Timpani and Metal and also for playability/sketching).


----------



## rlundv (Jun 15, 2022)

Maxfabian said:


> Thanks for your reply! Thats the exact same experience I have with the modelling stuff, but it actually changed yesterday when I saw this:
> So I am on the fence, It really sounds great. I have the CS series as well and they do sound great but for me as a Pianist I would love to just be able to load one patch and then ready to go. I hate changing patches between shorts and longs. I would love to check your tutorials, where can I find them? Cheers



Indeed, the Infinite-series is great, and I really look forward to how the strings will sound. I might switch to a full Infinite-template if I am convinced soundwise. Yes, its a pain - I usually use marcato legato with shorts overlay for sketching, and I use expressionmaps to tailor the sound further. Tutorials can be found here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC7JM5D5nTlJqTbHGqYsIi9w/videos


----------



## Maxfabian (Jun 15, 2022)

rlundv said:


> Tutorials can be found here:


Awesome!! Will check it out. Have a great day dude


----------



## cedricm (Jun 15, 2022)

ADAM or Focal monitors.
Antelope Audio interface.
Studio One.
StudioLogic 88 keys keyboard.
UVI Falcon.
EWHO Opus.
Less than 50 plugins.


----------



## lai (Jun 15, 2022)

As a hobbyist,

Leapwing + sonible + Gullfoss + soothe

VSL VI super package, VE pro and MIR-pro (at least room 2) + Xsample library.

Easy to use and all these sound well together.

I have purchased many latest and highly recommended plugins that finally sound weird to me after a few months. So much money and time wasted. Plugins are either NFR or very difficult to get sold.

Losing them properly is good.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> It’s all subjective and it’s all meaningless….
> 
> One person thinks Spitfire Sucks another doesn’t….
> 
> ...


Weren’t you selling all your libraries to “travel to Ukraine to offer volunteer work”?


----------



## Roger Newton (Jun 15, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> New Porsche Panamera. 🎶🎶 Happy Days Are Here Again !!🎶🎶


HAhaaaaa! Love it.

Because I'm insured I would replace my two 911s with exact replicas. And my house because let's face it, you need somewhere to live.


----------



## easyrider (Jun 15, 2022)

Futchibon said:


> Weren’t you selling all your libraries to “travel to Ukraine to offer volunteer work”?


I contacted NI…but none of my licences were transferable.


----------



## GeoMax (Jun 15, 2022)

Honestly, I think I wouldnt buy anything. I have well over $100k invested in my studio. I will assume this senario that I didnt lose my guitars.

I would find a really good studio engineer and then just spend all my time writing new songs and dropping ideas to my iPhone. I would then hand things off to a producer that I spent lots of time with in pre-production to layout a vision for the song. When the song is ready for me, I would go into the studio and track my vocals and my guitar parts. 

After that, I'd go back to my writing place and just wait for the mix preview. Rinse and repeat. 

Yes, way more money, some loss of control, but I would be producing far more music than I am now trying to wear all hats.


----------



## ZeroZero (Jun 15, 2022)

Cubase 12. HollyWood Orchestra Opus. Zero G Ethera. Spectrasonics Omnisphere.


----------



## Futchibon (Jun 15, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I contacted NI…but none of my licences were transferable.


At least you tried, kudos


----------



## robgb (Oct 11, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> I despise all the Beatles even more than Spitfire Studio Woodwinds.


This explains every single comment you have ever made about music.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 11, 2022)

robgb said:


> This explains every single comment you have ever made about music.


It's not even 8AM. You should probably drink your Starbucks before you post on here in the morning.


----------



## robgb (Oct 11, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> It's not even 8AM. You should probably drink your Starbucks before you post on here in the morning.


This isn't the clever post you think it is.


----------



## d4vec4rter (Oct 11, 2022)

If the house went up in flames and destroyed everything? After a long period of despair and grief, I guess it would have to be the fundamentals but considering the fact that just my PC cost £6.5K and one of my guitars (the most expensive one) cost £3.5K, we're talking £10K on just those two items alone. Luckily, all the software would be re-installable because I own the licenses so I do not see that as a problem. It would be more of a case of what I wouldn't bother putting back on the box.

I'd probably need somewhere in the region of £20K - £30K to replace the rest of my instruments and hardware though.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 11, 2022)

robgb said:


> This isn't the clever post you think it is.


You're right. Let me make a correction:

"It's not even 8AM. You should probably drink your Starbucks Triple Expresso Pumpkin Spice Latte before you dig up a 4-month-old post that somehow ruined your morning and goaded you to respond to that post by posting some useless vitriol out of your current state of misery.


----------



## robgb (Oct 11, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> You're right. Let me make a correction:
> 
> "It's not even 8AM. You should probably drink your Starbucks Triple Expresso Pumpkin Spice Latte before you dig up a 4-month-old post that somehow ruined your morning and goaded you to respond to that post by posting some useless vitriol out of your current state of misery.


Sounds like you're the one with all the vitriol, but okay. Probably why you don't like The Beatles.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 11, 2022)

robgb said:


> Sounds like you're the one with all the vitriol, but okay.


For real? Perhaps I should remind you of who it was that revived a 4 month old topic just to make unnecessary comments at one particular person in this thread. Playing the victim card isn't going to save you here.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 11, 2022)

You mean with the equipment insurance money?

I think you mean which software instruments?


----------



## robgb (Oct 11, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> For real? Perhaps I should remind you of who it was that revived a 4 month old topic just to make unnecessary comments at one particular person in this thread. Playing the victim card isn't going to save you here.


Victim? LOL. Okay. I happened to stumble across the post and thought I'd comment. It's not often that you see someone dissing actual bonafide musical geniuses.

I'm not sure what Starbucks pumpkin spice lattes has to do with anything -- I guess that was supposed to be an insult of some kind? -- but to keep this from going to the Drama Zone, I'll just Let It Be.


----------



## Robert_G (Oct 11, 2022)

robgb said:


> It's not often that you see someone dissing actual bonafide musical geniuses.


Music is art, and that means it's subjective. You probably can't stand some of the music I like. Fair enough, but I'm not going to put you down by suggesting that 'every one of your comments about music' are such and such because of that. That was rude and unkind.

Anyways....love or hate The Beatles? Subjective.

John Lennon an arrogant person who was in love with himself? NOT subjective. Anyone who can let go of their bias for The Beatles for 2 seconds knows that.


----------



## AEF (Oct 12, 2022)

Cubase 12 
Musio sub from Cinesamples
a mac studio
Kii Three speakers
Virus TI, Prophet 6, Elektron Analog 4


----------



## dzilizzi (Oct 12, 2022)

W


Nick Batzdorf said:


> You mean with the equipment insurance money?
> 
> I think you mean which software instruments?


We have insurance? This is a good point. 

Actually, my iLok libraries are pretty much all insured. I can sign into a lot of my accounts and redownload products. I will definitely lose some that were one-time downloads. And my Kontakt Berlin series might be hard to replace. The licenses are in my account but OT may not offer the ability to redownload them. 

This is actually a good thing to think about as to what is worth backing up to the cloud? Or putting in a safe deposit box.


----------



## Jrides (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 12, 2022)

RobG vs RobG

It's the Dance of Dragons up in this bitch!


----------



## The Gost (Oct 12, 2022)

An island


----------



## Jrides (Oct 12, 2022)

Baronvonheadless said:


> RobG vs RobG
> 
> It's the Dance of Dragons up in this bitch!


Yeah. I noticed that too. which Rob will survive. There can be only one… Lol


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Oct 12, 2022)

Jrides said:


> Yeah. I noticed that too. which Rob will survive. There can be only one… Lol


the greens vs the blacks!


----------



## zwhita (Oct 12, 2022)

An Apple II GS and a copy of Music Construction Set


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Oct 12, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> W
> 
> We have insurance? This is a good point.
> 
> ...


You need an additional business equipment floater if you have homeowner or apartment insurance.

Everything is worth backing up to the cloud, but be aware that in general, cloud backup services don't touch anything in your Applications folder (that's on Mac - the same principle applies to Windows).

There is one exception I know about is Backblaze, which has one plan that does back everything up.

And that's why I wish that every installer program would make it very clear - not in the damn fine print - exactly where it proposes to put your sample content at the end of the process and where it's just putting temporary files.


----------



## AMBi (Oct 12, 2022)

AMBi said:


> -Probably go with BBCSO Pro this time instead of the SSO range


Having finally tried out BBCSO Pro I can say my past self would’ve made an amazing choice.
It feels so polished and is pretty much everything I’d wanted from Spitfire


----------



## VSTHero (Oct 12, 2022)

Dorico and Noteperformer 3
Arturia Keylab 61
Northfield Artist Series Mandolin with Neumann mic to record.
Lots of scores and theory books


----------



## micrologus (Oct 12, 2022)

If you lost it all, what would you buy?​- Infinite brass and woodwinds; 
- Audio Modeling SWAM woodwinds; Sample Modeling Brass + Akai EWI solo.
- Afflatus Strings; 
- Spitfire Symphonic Organ. 
- my cello and my clarinet.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2022)

AEF said:


> Cubase 12
> Musio sub from Cinesamples
> a mac studio
> Kii Three speakers
> Virus TI, Prophet 6, Elektron Analog 4


That’s a pretty good set up


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2022)

AMBi said:


> Having finally tried out BBCSO Pro I can say my past self would’ve made an amazing choice.
> It feels so polished and is pretty much everything I’d wanted from Spitfire


It’s pretty nice and they have aggressively updated it since it’s inception.


----------



## novaburst (Oct 13, 2022)

If i lost it all i would perhaps by all the same library's again, i think i am a very deliberate buyer, and think the library's that you own can influence your next purchase, 

I think i would cut down on plugins FX because i find i reach out for a lot of the same plugins and many i have not touched.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Oct 13, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Saw this pretty interesting albeit old thread on KVR and thought I'd post the question here as well.
> 
> So for whatever reason everything you have is gone, including your hardware, software, and all the accounts from all the VI companies.
> All you have left is your experience, your imagination to rebuild your workflow or perhaps reform it, and a decent budget to acquire everything.
> ...


I'd get my life back


----------



## Noeticus (Oct 13, 2022)

Performance Samples: Pacific Strings


----------



## ip20 (Oct 15, 2022)

AMBi said:


> -Way less solo string libraries now that I know the ones I actually like.


You didn’t list any of those here. Curious which one/s you’d go for again, if any.


----------



## Akarin (Oct 15, 2022)

I'd go with a Mac, Cubase, a decent MIDI controller, DT 900 Pro X headphones, the complete Berlin Series, the Grandeur piano, the choirs from MA1 and 2, Cineperc, Damage 2 and Zebra. Also the FabFilter bundle.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 15, 2022)

People sure seem to have a lot of disposable income after losing it all.


----------



## chocobitz825 (Oct 15, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> People sure seem to have a lot of disposable income after losing it all.


Eating and rent are optional when we’re talking about GAS


----------



## AMBi (Oct 15, 2022)

ip20 said:


> You didn’t list any of those here. Curious which one/s you’d go for again, if any.


Even though I’d get much less solo strings I’d still end up with a lot since they all seem to excel at a very specific thing that I wouldn’t want to lose lol

For legato lines: 
Cinematic Studio Solo Strings
Cinestrings Solo
Tina Guo Vol. 1
Solos of the Sea Violin A + Free Cello
Bohemian Violin + Cello

For textural/dynamic longs:
8dio Deep Studio Quartet Series 
Alder Violin + Cello
Westwood Solo Strings Untamed 

Amazing Shorts:
Cremona Quartet
BBCSO String Leaders

Versatility:
Embertone Intimate Solo Strings
Chris Hein Strings
Spitfire Solo Strings


----------



## Akarin (Oct 15, 2022)

Tim_Wells said:


> People sure seem to have a lot of disposable income after losing it all.


If music is the source of income, there's no other choice than to have the tools to practice your trade, don't you think?


----------



## cloudbuster (Oct 15, 2022)

Bitwig, a digital recorder and a good pair of shoes.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 15, 2022)

A ROPE library.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 15, 2022)

I replace my guitars, Buchla Easel, Bitwig & Falcon.


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 15, 2022)

Software:

Instruments:
- Studio One
- Kontakt
- Omnisphere
- Novum
- LABS / Pianobook

Effects:
- Blackhole
- Echoboy
- GrainSpace
- Tape Mello-Fi
- Pro-Q 3
- Ozone since I've no idea how mastering works.

Hardware:
- Definitely not a Telecaster. Single coils are too annoying for what I do.
- A better volume pedal, as in more precise.
- A better MIDI keyboard, but a smaller one.
- An audio interface with DPS / loopback.
- A wider screen instead of two smaller ones.
- An IPad because all the cool stuff is there now, sadly.


----------



## Shredoverdrive (Oct 16, 2022)

Two 6, one 7 and one 8 strings guitars
One 4 and one 5 strings basses
A Kemper profiler
An Arturia Keylab 88 MKII + expression and sustain pedals
Reaper
Uvi subscription
VSL Synchron Package
Superior drummer 3
Plugin Alliance subscription
a new computer
cup noodles
a coffee machine
underwear
a sweater
a backup coffee machine


----------



## SonamiMono (Oct 16, 2022)

I'd buy everything again and leave out whatever failed me or I now know was a waste of time and money!

- VSL Synchron and certain VI instruments
- SIR3
- FL Studio
- Spectra Layers
- My computer
- RME interface (one of the newer ones. I still have my multiface II, it's great - but could use an upgrade...)
- Neumann monitors
- My studio


----------



## kleotessard (Oct 16, 2022)

I would buy only a few of my gears because a lot was mistake of youth.
Here is my list (only things I really use) :


Cubase Pro
Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro
AKAI MPK 261
Komplete Ultimate but I would install only
Kontakt
Battery ♥️
Abbey Road Drums 60,70,80 ♥️
Passive EQ ♥️
Supercharger GT ♥️
Absynth ♥️
Massive 👍
Damage ♥️
Raum
The Giant
Una Corda
Reaktor Razor

Uhe Zebra 2 + Dark Zebra, Zebralette (free), Hive 2, Ace 👍
Ilya Efimov Duduk, Fretless Bass ♥️♥️♥️
Heavyocity Vocalise 1 & 2 ♥️
Soundiron Apocalypse Percussion Micro, Mimi Page Light And Shadows
Synthmaster 2.x
Synthmaster One ♥️
Amplesound Bass JF, all chinese flutes, Bass Yinyang
Impact Soundworks
Shreddage 2 ♥️
Shreddage 3 Abyss, Jupiter & Stratus
The Stroh Violin (free)
Oud

Magix Independance for the effects (Origami)
All Tokyon Dawn Records effects
Izotope Ozone 8 Standard
Embertone ♥️♥️♥️♥️
Popelka Bassoon
Jubal Flute
Sensual Sax
Shan Bawu
Herring Clarinet
Recorders
Chapman Trumpet
The Charmer
Joshua Bell Violon Essential
Chang Erhu
Jug Drums
Intimate Strings (free)

Spitfire
British Drama Toolkit (not sure if I would really buy it again but I use it a lot)

InSessionAudio Taiko Creator ♥️♥️
Musical Sampling 👍
Atelier Series Amy
Atelier Series Maggie

Performance Sampling
Oceania 1

Sonokinetic
Da Capo 👍

Organic Voices ♥️♥️♥️
Ethnic Inspiration
Solo Opera

Indiginus ♥️♥️
Blue Street Brass
Solid State Symph
Renaxxance ♥️♥️♥️

Karanyi Vapor Keys 2
Synth V + Solaria ♥️
Silence Other Sounds
Omen ♥️


Paid & free things now unavailable :

Clara Vocal 1.06 free (I loved it, bought the paid version (2.0 or 2.1) but never used it for many good and bad reasons, and after I never looked any of the derived products)
Lin Plug Free Alpha
Hephaestus : singers (cheap to buy but I liked the tone), female solo (difficult to use but again I like the tone)
Nine Volt Audio Taiko 2 (I don't have this one, I really wanted to have it but never had the chance to try it)

I have many other libraries. I'm so ashamed to have so many things I really don't like and can't sell or give to someone who would love them. I was not mature enough and I spend a lot of money on things I nevers used.
I have no more GAS even if I own Soundiron Flatulus and love it 😅


----------



## curry36 (Oct 16, 2022)

I'd get Ableton with M4Live, Divisimate, a Seaboard Rise and 32 x Behringer Model-Ds.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 16, 2022)

At this point I’d consider taking ALL of the money I’ve spent and just get a Yamaha C7 Grand.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 16, 2022)

But then of course I’d want to record it, so laptop and mic and interface and DAW and… the whole thing starts all over again!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 16, 2022)

Akarin said:


> If music is the source of income, there's no other choice than to have the tools to practice your trade, don't you think?


Yes, but I'd venture that's a small percentage of the respondents.


----------



## RogiervG (Oct 16, 2022)

maybe i'd go for more hardware (workstations and synths) instead of more vi's: less hours long staring at a screen, interfacing with a softsynth, which is offputting creativity? and you have a more tactile workflow etc.
.... and a good orchestral library set, since they are not good in romplers


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 16, 2022)

A cat.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 17, 2022)

Soundhound said:


> A cat.


Perfect.

OK, I'll update my answer: a Yamaha C7 Grand and two cats... one on top of the piano looking down at the other that just knocked my iPad down onto the floor in the 96 seconds I was away grabbing the Amazon delivery off the front porch.


----------



## Soundhound (Oct 17, 2022)

PaulieDC said:


> Perfect.
> 
> OK, I'll update my answer: a Yamaha C7 Grand and two cats... one on top of the piano looking down at the other that just knocked my iPad down onto the floor in the 96 seconds I was away grabbing the Amazon delivery off the front porch.


Well done. I would be in the market for one who likes to stand directly between me and whatever part of my screen I'm looking at. Oh wait I have that cat.


----------



## peterharket (Oct 17, 2022)

LASS & Genesis
Hammersmith & The Famous E
Evolution Guitars (OTS) + MIDI Guitar 2
Audio Modeling + Divisimate
ROLI Seaboard + Equator 2
Korg SV2-73
My two Gretsch guitars
Cubase 12 Pro
My MacBook Pro 2021


----------



## Alexandre (Oct 17, 2022)

Robert_G said:


> Instead of owning 1 Spitfire library, I would own 0 Spitfire libraries.


he, he funny how that seems to strike a common chord...


----------



## ModalRealist (Oct 18, 2022)

It does make me shudder a bit when I think about the £££s of samples that sit largely unused. I went on some very foolish quests over the years, mainly driven by the thought that developers were “improving” sample library products. Not that they’re not! It’s just… not in the ways I wanted/expected.

If I lost it all and had to repurchase from scratch, here’s what I’d get:
- Pen and paper to go with a cheap second hand piano (assuming I lost my precious 1892 Bluthner upright)
- A Mac studio with 32GB RAM (or hopefully a Mac Mini M2 with similar when it comes out)
- Kontakt Full
- Infinite Brass and Infinite Woodwinds
- Sample Modelling Strings
- Synchron Strings Pro
- Synchron Percussion
- Probably replace all that with IS and IP once they’re out!
- A bunch of stuff from Sound Dust and Teletone Audio
- Diva


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Oct 25, 2022)

Sombreuil said:


> - Definitely not a Telecaster. Single coils are too annoying for what I do.


Well, yeah, but.... it _looks_ cool on stage. You have a tele not for the sound but how it looks hanging. Playing is optional.


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 25, 2022)

Orpheus Glory said:


> Well, yeah, but.... it _looks_ cool on stage. You have a tele not for the sound but how it looks hanging. Playing is optional.


It definitely looks cool, sadly it's uncomfortable and too noisy 😥.


----------



## Maxime Luft (Nov 6, 2022)

kleotessard said:


> I would buy only a few of my gears because a lot was mistake of youth.
> Here is my list (only things I really use) :
> 
> 
> ...


The Organic Voices team says thank you🥰

Continuing this thread, with strictly hardware, I would go with:
The Stage B16 Motu interface (a all-in-one mixer/audio interface with 16 clean pre-amps), a 64GB RAM Macbook Pro, a Yamaha Reface CP, the Juno-Gi (which despite its age has amazing features still holding up to this date), NI M32 MIDI keyboard, KRK Rokit 5 monitors, AT4022 + AT4040 microphones... Should be enough for the start


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 6, 2022)

I’d definitely buy the upcoming Spitfire library. I’ve yet to hear it, but that doesn’t even matter, because it’s the PINNACLE of orchestral sampling. 🤪


----------



## lp59burst (Nov 6, 2022)

Well that depends... do I get all the money back to respend?

If so, I'd probably buy a real 1959 Les Paul "Burst"


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 6, 2022)

Mike Fox said:


> I’d definitely buy the upcoming Spitfire library. I’ve yet to hear it, but that doesn’t even matter, because it’s the PINNACLE of orchestral sampling. 🤪



Rumour has it their next lib will be the APEX followed by ZENITH of orchestral sampling so you might want to wait.


----------



## Studio E (Nov 6, 2022)

I'd love to say something practical and concise, efficient and specific, but I'd be lying. I recognize in myself, that I am fascinated with all of the libraries I have, and if I didn't have the 4 or 5 orchestras I have now, plus everything else, I'd still want them back, and more stuff still, lol. I don't know what the affliction is called, other than GAS, but I truly love the childlike quality of wonder I have when I'm exploring sounds. It is indeed overwhelming when you just need to bang-out a track and need to start somewhere, but when I've been given the opportunity to do whatever I want, it's super exciting to explore the vastness. 

Let me pretend for a second that I was just going to be responsible and efficient. Synchron orchestra, some Spitfire items for contrast and space, like Tundra and maybe Olafur's Chamber Strings, Omnisphere, Damage 1 and 2, Genesis Choir, and an adult choir. I still haven't found on I love. Thst would get me through 90% of what I'd ever need.


----------



## Øivind (Nov 6, 2022)

*Instruments:*
Aaron Venture - Infinite (everything)
Audio Imperia - Nucleus
Valhalla (everything)
U-he - Diva
TAL U-No-LX
Vital
Modartt (everything)
XLN - Addictive Drums 2

*Effects:*
Fabfilter (everything)
U-he - Colour Copy
U-he - Presswerk
Steinberg - Spectralayers 9

*Hardware:*
Røde NTG5
Zoom F3
RME Babyface Pro FS
A silent but decent laptop
Arturia Minibrute
Sennheiser HD 800 S

*DAW:*
Reaper


----------



## muziksculp (Nov 6, 2022)

If I lost it all, I would check into a mental health facility, I wouldn't be wasting my time buying more libraries all over again.


----------



## Alchemedia (Nov 6, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> If I lost it all, I would check into a mental health facility, I wouldn't be wasting my time buying more libraries all over again.



You can never have enough psychoanalysis.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 6, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> You can never have enough psychoanalysis.


Buying string libraries is in fact a lesser known form of psychoanalysis.


----------



## Trash Panda (Nov 6, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Buying string libraries is in fact a lesser known form of psychoanalysis.


That’s a weird way to spell psychosis.


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 6, 2022)

I'd put all my resources into creating a great studio environment for optimal recording, mixing, and monitoring. Plugins and VIs can come later


----------



## AndyP (Nov 7, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> You can never have enough psychoanalysis.


We need a *2nd*, for sure.


----------



## Per Boysen (Nov 7, 2022)

My minimal v.i. setup would be:

- Ableton Push2 (+ the Shove utility)
- PC with lots of SSDs
- UAE Apollo Twin
- Good recording mic (AKG C 414 B-ULS)
- Sennheiser HD600 headphones
- Akai EWI 5000 
- TEAControls MIDI Breath and Bite control 2
- Studio One 6
- DivisMate
- VSL VEP and Synchron Pro libaries
- Arturia soft synths (including the lovely Piano V3)

As for non v.i. gear I would go minimal with just a Soprano Sax and a Stratocaster style guitar (maybe from *strandberg, I like their Fusion and 8-stringed models). Probably I would have to give priority to a Chapman Stick, as I play one such for income now and then.


----------



## Lord Daknight (Nov 7, 2022)

FL studio

Kontakt 7

Aaron Venture Infinite Orchestra (IW, IB, IS, IP)
Infinite Voices (IV)
Infinite Jawharps (IJ)
Infinite Synth/Infinisphere (INFS)
Infinite Ugh I'm getting tired of making separate libraries I'll just put all other instruments here from now on (IUIGTOMSLIJPAOIHFNO)

That's all I need. Stock fruity EQ and infinite built in IRs for verb. In the wait until then I'll use soundfonts and freebies


----------



## Orpheus Glory (Nov 7, 2022)

jbuhler said:


> Buying string libraries is in fact a lesser known form of psychoanalysis.


Cheaper too!
/Therapist


----------



## RSK (Nov 7, 2022)

MacBook Pro
Arturia Keylab 88 mk II
VSL Prime
Spitfire Albion One
NI Kontakt / Grandeur

Everything else is gravy.


----------



## Akat1 (Nov 11, 2022)

Nothing. My 'actual capabilities' to amassed 'potential by volumetric probabilities' ratio is way off. I have a hard enough time seeing what is in my head, musically, from the mountain I stand atop now. Reducing that to molehill would bring no pleasure. And I love creating music. It's just every new purchase, expansion of possibility, way to broaden what can be achieved; grows the universe, into even more places I want to go. And we only have so much time, ability. 

So if I lost it all...I would do something new with my time. Then, I'll more than likely, dream beyond that too.


----------



## Windbag (Nov 11, 2022)

Since it's come up in a couple other threads this week - TEControl's BBC2 breath controller would be in the first tier of replacements for me. Breath control has changed the way I make digital music - and while I started down that road well before the BBC2 existed, it is head and shoulders above the others I've had/used and I would have trouble overstating how fundamentally it alters how I drive a whole variety of sounds that don't translate particularly well to a row of hammers (piano keys are, after all, a tuned percussion development).

And because someone will ask - no they don't usually go on BF sale. It's easily worth the regular price and they ship impossibly quickly. Buy extra mouthpieces.


----------

